# CP3555 6 Pot Calipers



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Testing the old school tuners here...

Does anyone have any AP Racing CP3555 calipers?

They're the 90's 6 pot calipers. I'm only interested in these ones, and its just as a nice to have really. I've got some CP5555 in the cupboard if I cant find any. 

Thanks,

Alex


----------

